# EMS in Canada's Northwest Territories.



## fortsmithman (Mar 26, 2013)

Here in the Northwest Territories we have no ground ALS just BLS and most services are either EMR or AMFR.  My service has 1 RN 3 EMT/PCP and the rest being either EMR or AMFR.  Out of the 20 or so communities in the NWT only 8 have EMS in the other communities if you are injured you have to go to the nursing station on your own.  The communities that have EMS are run like this  
1 is private contract (contractor also owns the local taxi company)
1 is with the health and social services board and they are 1 driver and RN.
2 are third service
4 are fire based
and of those only 2 are paid full time one of the fire based services and the private contractor.  The latest community to get EMS is a fly in community and they are all AMFR.  As well only 4 communities have accredited hospitals the rest are nursing stations staffed RNs and LPNs.


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 26, 2013)

I never realized EMS was so small up there. I know a guy who works for medic north and he really enjoys it.

What is the scope for the EMR and AEMR s up there?
Are the PCPs only allowed to practice to the EMR scope?


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 26, 2013)

We use Alberta's Title up here And the EMTs/PCPs here work at their scope.  Only Medic north our air ambulance provider is the only ALS in the NWT.


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 27, 2013)

Another service up the road which is fire based is strictly EMR, but their medical director allows the EMRs to do IV's.  Our medical director only mallows the EMT/PCP to do that.


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 27, 2013)

fortsmithman said:


> Another service up the road which is fire based is strictly EMR, but their medical director allows the EMRs to do IV's.  Our medical director only mallows the EMT/PCP to do that.



I am not familiar with the AEMR. It that a different level or just another name?


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 27, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> I am not familiar with the AEMR. It that a different level or just another name?



Its not AEMR it's just EMR,  Then we also have the St John Ambulance AMFR cert which is what is used in the newest community to have ground EMS.


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 27, 2013)

fortsmithman said:


> Its not AEMR it's just EMR,  Then we also have the St John Ambulance AMFR cert which is what is used in the newest community to have ground EMS.



yeah AMFR

Never heard of that before.


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 28, 2013)

AMFR is short for Advance Medical First Responder it is an 80 hour course.  Currently in the NWT there is no legislation regarding EMS.  Currently any old Joe Blow with a valid class 4 driver's licence can open an ambulance service, and that's because the NWT Motor Vehicles Act requires a class 4 to drive an ambulance.  Currently the territorial government is in the process of enacting EMS legislation which may come into force in say the next 5 to 10 years.  The minimum required level required that is being put forth by the GNWT is that to work in an ambulance you need to be a trained EMR or AMFR.


----------



## BradMedic (Sep 20, 2013)

I am a registered EMT-A in Alberta, I work for a private company that provides medics for industry and/or companies requiring a medic on their job for medical standby. 
 A company we work with OFTEN works up there in your gorgeous area of the world and I was curious as to the requirements for registration to practice in NWT and if alberta EMT-A registration is sufficient


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 20, 2013)

BradMedic said:


> I am a registered EMT-A in Alberta, I work for a private company that provides medics for industry and/or companies requiring a medic on their job for medical standby.
> A company we work with OFTEN works up there in your gorgeous area of the world and I was curious as to the requirements for registration to practice in NWT and if alberta EMT-A registration is sufficient



It is my understanding that the NWT does not regulate EMS. It is purely up to the physician what the standards are and what your scope is. Most job postings I have seen require you to be licensed in at least 1 province.


----------



## BradMedic (Sep 20, 2013)

*Sweet*

Thanks medic tim
I'm wondering if I'm employed from out of province with a private company and work as a medic with a survey / ecological  testing crew. How does that work. Can I work under my Alberta acp registration. Have you ever heard of ANYHING like that.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 15, 2013)

The Northwest territories has no legislation covering EMS.  There is no licensing body.  So as long as you are operating under a medical director there should be no problem with you working up here.


----------



## mmcleodk (Nov 23, 2013)

I have my BC EMA registered EMR and am in the middle of my St John AMFR as I volunteer with them.

I was wondering if any companies in particular that do fly in/fly out are good to work for up that way?


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 27, 2013)

Most companies that do fly in fly out are the mines and the only have PAs.  They do have EMRs on their mine rescue teams but for that you would be spending a majority of your time doing other non medical work at the mine.


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 27, 2013)

I know of at least 1 mine that is staffed by medics (various levels) and nurses. I know a medic that worked there. Will get the details from him.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 30, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> I know of at least 1 mine that is staffed by medics (various levels) and nurses. I know a medic that worked there. Will get the details from him.



Do they work for the mine itself or one of the contractors.  If it's for the mine directly then the money is excellent.  If it's for a contractor the pay is still good but not as good if it's for the mine.


----------

